# Cat Litter



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

Thinking 'old school' there are some references to using cat/kitty litter as a substrate. Does anyone know what the attraction was of this? It's probably old hat now, but I quite like the idea of trying it. My worry is that you don't know what's in it - de-odourisers etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JamesC (12 Dec 2007)

Cat litter works very well as a substrate, especially if you do water column dosing. It is a granular fired clay and has a high CEC vaue. Things to watch out for are perfumes that are sometimes added and also baking soda is sometimes added to neutralise odours. Can sometimes be a bit messy to work with. Due to it's light weight it can be difficult to hold plants down. On the plus side it is very cheap.

James


----------

